
Show HN: Slack app to control your team's Amazon purchases - santiba
https://www.controlhub.com/preview/
======
santiba
Hi. We've built this Slack app for startups to control what products and
services they buy and keep expenses 'at check'.

How it works: \- Your teammates make a purchasing request directly on Slack.
For 'physical stuff' we've built integration with Amazon considering that's
probably the most used retailer. \- Approvers then authorize, inquire about,
or decline the requests.

The starter version handles a simple approval flow with two approvers which
should be enough for small startups. We've built more complex and robust
approval flows in the other versions.

Please, feel free to share your feedback, we'd really appreciate it!

------
svacko
All my requests to your site timeouts (tried from multiple locations). Is it
online?

~~~
controlhub
Sorry about that, it seems that the HN traffic broke our site. We've fixed it
now, so you can try again. Thanks!

------
xtracto
Looks interesting, I'll try it later. Do you have any future plans besides
Amazon integrations? Maybe something like linking to credit cards or similar?

~~~
controlhub
Yes, we also offer virtual as well as physical cards to control your team's
purchases.

Check out our payment features here: [https://www.controlhub.com/payment-
features/](https://www.controlhub.com/payment-features/)

~~~
philjohn
Noticed a typo: "Turn then On/Off instantly" then should be them

------
mothsonasloth
The site is all wonky on Firefox

~~~
bhhaskin
Seems to work ok for me. Firefox Dev edition (76.0b7)

Ubuntu 19.10

